# Pantry staples



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What are your pantry staples? Stuff you always stock up on. I am working on my grocery list and wondered what does everyone buy every month like clock work. For us cream of mushroom, rice, broth,seasonings, canned tuna, canned chicken, oatmeal and pasta are always on our list


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Flour, Sugar (white and brown), Rice (white and brown), Salt, Cake Mixes, Muffin Mixes etc., Condiments, Canned tuna, salmon, green chilies, canned veggies and fruits, booze.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

sisterpine said:


> Flour, Sugar (white and brown), Rice (white and brown), Salt, Cake Mixes, Muffin Mixes etc., Condiments, Canned tuna, salmon, green chilies, canned veggies and fruits, booze.


Lol love the edition of booze


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Coffee, coffee, flour, sugar(white, brown),eggs,mushrooms, carrots.
Rice(brown,white),crackers,teabags,coffee


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Coffee, coffee, flour, sugar(white, brown),eggs,mushrooms, carrots.
> Rice(brown,white),crackers,teabags,coffee


Lol I take it you love coffee


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Milk, eggs, butter, and bread every single grocery trip. 

Tortillas, flour, sugar, brown sugar, powdered sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, potatoes, cornstarch. Mostly ingredients for us...I cook just about everything from scratch.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol I take it you love coffee


Just a little bit.
Can't work with out it.
Jump starts me in the morning.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yogurt, oatmeal, stovetop stuffing, canned chicken, and those Lipton Sides.

I do not buy them every week. Instead, since they go on sale every 3 months, I buy in bulk every 3 months. It is a lot cheaper that way!


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I buy most everything bulk online, have for years. I start late Oct into Dec looking for early deals. Mid to late winter generally brings on another chance at bargains. I do buy dairy and eggs local,


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

TerriLynn said:


> Milk, eggs, butter, and bread every single grocery trip.
> 
> Tortillas, flour, sugar, brown sugar, powdered sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, potatoes, cornstarch. Mostly ingredients for us...I cook just about everything from scratch.


I have learn to make pretty much everything from scratch.
Including:
Bread, tortillas,dumplings,noodles,pasta,soups,stews,pies,cakes,potpies and the list goes on......
Few years ago I cut out almost all store bought foods, eat real lean, not so lean that I'm starving.
Just don't handle some of the preservatives in processed foods very good anymore.
Cooking from scratch, let's me control the salt,spices, sugar etc.
And for the most part I don't miss it.
Except when the humidity is 75% and hot as Hades.
Making food from scratch has taught me about portion control too.
I happen to love those little mug lava cakes, but I am not paying $2.50 for one when I can make it for 45 cents.
You're paying for the conventence , I'm retired I got time.
Sorry my spelling is bad tonight.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Basic items for us would be flour, sugar, powdered sugar, brown sugar, baking soda, baking powder, rice, & pasta, coffee, tea, . . . basically whatever we can not grow or raise ourselves. Pasta can be made but I like the convenience there. Our veggies are grown in the garden and our meat is raised on the hoof here. Oh and hunny does like his sodas too. I make from scratch sometimes making extra to put in freezer for those really busy days & I just don't want to cook. In a pinch, I have canned up meals in jars that can be just opened and heated.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Spices for canning, sugar for canning and wine-making, pectin for canning, lemon juice for canning, flats for canning. I keep flour, buttermilk, and cheese. Enough coffee to last a year. You never know.

BTW, homemade pasta has never tasted quite the same to me. Maybe I need to get busy working on that, but it would only lead me to planting the bottom of the yard in wheat, something I've considered a lot, but (so far) resisted.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I have learn to make pretty much everything from scratch.
> Including:
> Bread, tortillas,dumplings,noodles,pasta,soups,stews,pies,cakes,potpies and the list goes on......
> Few years ago I cut out almost all store bought foods, eat real lean, not so lean that I'm starving.
> ...


I hear you! For us cooking from scratch was an economic decision, with 5 kids and being a stay at home mom the grocery budget was tight...but its surprising how far you can stretch it by making things from scratch instead of buying them in convenience form.

I also can relate to all the additives because now when we do buy things ready made, or mixes they have a different "taste" than homemade.....somehow a bit more chemically...if that makes any sense.

We do live on a farm so I am busy here and some premade things I just haven't given up if I could get them cheaply enough...tortillas and store bread (discount bread store 75 cents a loaf...I can't make it for that) are a few of them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

TerriLynn said:


> I hear you! For us cooking from scratch was an economic decision, with 5 kids and being a stay at home mom the grocery budget was tight...but its surprising how far you can stretch it by making things from scratch instead of buying them in convenience form.
> 
> I also can relate to all the additives because now when we do buy things ready made, or mixes they have a different "taste" than homemade.....somehow a bit more chemically...if that makes any sense.
> 
> We do live on a farm so I am busy here and some premade things I just haven't given up if I could get them cheaply enough...tortillas and store bread (discount bread store 75 cents a loaf...I can't make it for that) are a few of them.


When I make bread, tortillas I make one regular size loaf for that day's use and 3 loaves mini loaves for the freezer .
Same thing with tortillas, make a dozen for the week and make 3 dozen vaccumn sealed for the freezer.
I do some charity baking in the spring for special needs kids for the local workshop. They get mini loaves of whole wheat, raisin,rye and white bread. when I make me a 9 inch fruit pie, they get a dozen of tartlet fruit pies Hence why I almost always buy flour, honey,yeast. Once every two months I gather the ingredients for making my homemade mixes(biscuit,gravy,dumplings,pasta) everything is dry mixes then I just add liquids as needed. Everything is stored in glass jars.
Not this coming week but then next is when I make up new batches of homemade mixes. If I bought convenience foods, my budget wouldn't go very far. It's just extremely frugal for me to cook from scratch. Most of the time I enjoy it. Haven't figured out how I can make cheese with no goats, or dairy cows. Think my apartment manger will throw a fit with a goat or dairy cow in my front yard.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Everyone pretty much has everything covered plus I also keep vinegar and powder drink mix as well.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> When I make bread, tortillas I make one regular size loaf for that day's use and 3 loaves mini loaves for the freezer .
> Same thing with tortillas, make a dozen for the week and make 3 dozen vaccumn sealed for the freezer.
> I do some charity baking in the spring for special needs kids for the local workshop. They get mini loaves of whole wheat, raisin,rye and white bread. when I make me a 9 inch fruit pie, they get a dozen of tartlet fruit pies Hence why I almost always buy flour, honey,yeast. Once every two months I gather the ingredients for making my homemade mixes(biscuit,gravy,dumplings,pasta) everything is dry mixes then I just add liquids as needed. Everything is stored in glass jars.
> Not this coming week but then next is when I make up new batches of homemade mixes. If I bought convenience foods, my budget wouldn't go very far. It's just extremely frugal for me to cook from scratch. Most of the time I enjoy it. Haven't figured out how I can make cheese with no goats, or dairy cows. Think my apartment manger will throw a fit with a goat or dairy cow in my front yard.


I have read about people who have successfully made cheese using dry milk, water, vinegar or lemon juice. I have not tried it with the dry milk but have used fresh milk from the cow using the vinegar and lemon. It turns out bland, but if you add in salt and enough herbs its really not bad. Taste much better fried up or heated used it casseroles, but makes for a good salad topping too. Just google how to make cheese used ng dry more OK and you will get a few options, just if you were curious to try it one day. Once I got ahold of rennet, that was what I prefer. We just can't buy locally so had to wait for delivery.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

danil54grl said:


> I have read about people who have successfully made cheese using dry milk, water, vinegar or lemon juice. I have not tried it with the dry milk but have used fresh milk from the cow using the vinegar and lemon. It turns out bland, but if you add in salt and enough herbs its really not bad. Taste much better fried up or heated used it casseroles, but makes for a good salad topping too. Just google how to make cheese used ng dry more OK and you will get a few options, just if you were curious to try it one day. Once I got ahold of rennet, that was what I prefer. We just can't buy locally so had to wait for delivery.


Google how to make cheese using dry milk. . . geesh I hate when this dohickey puts words in my mouth


----------



## jalfkin (Jan 2, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Coffee, coffee, flour, sugar(white, brown),eggs,mushrooms, carrots.
> Rice(brown,white),crackers,teabags,coffee


I am retired as well. Did you know that you can make brown sugar simply by mixing white sugar with molasses? Easy peasy. And it's cheaper too. You can make dark brown sugar simply by putting in more molasses. I usually start with a cup of sugar to a Tbs. of molasses and add more until I get the color/consistency I want. Either put in a zip-loc bag and "smoosh" it all together or put sugar in a bowl with drizzled molasses on top, then blend with the back of a spoon. Cake and muffin mixes, cream soup mixes, stovetop stuffing mixes, seasoning mixes can all be made from recipes and stored for future use if you are on a tight budget. My favorite recipe sites include allrecipes.com, food.com and recipezazz.com.

My pantry list: coffee, unbleached flour, sugar, salt, pepper, spices, peanut butter, olive oil, cocoa, dark chocolate chips! We grow just about everything else.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Go to the commissary when we need milk, and usually get DMD (husband needs 10 l/ week) yoghurt and maybe onions, walnuts, almonds, various cheeses then. If I forgot to look in the pantry (or if I did and we're low/out) I get white flour, bread flour, olive oil, canola oil, butter, various cold cuts, mandarin oranges, canned pasta sauce, canned beans, canned mushrooms, other baking stuff like xxx sugar, white sugar, dark brown sugar, nutella, chcolate chips or baker's unsweet, maybe chicken breasts hamburger steak. Once in a while I get tea carrots avocados tomatoes potatoes sweet peppers. Get eggs at the corner farm market on the way home those trips or any time we're running low. Honey from a guy on the way to/from a town I go to every month or two for a meeting. Have plenty of various dry beans rice wheat still from purchases from the grain co-op Breadbeckers. Every half year or so get to the (local) Korean market for frozen dim sum type stuff, weird beans, etc and every year or so the Indian market 2 hours away for whatever interesting they have- just got 4 different cheeses (finished 2 already) and 10 kinds of candy- 2 I polished off, 2 British types and 4 tamarind based types gift to daughter, 1 I tossed (tasted like rose perfume) and 1 I fed to the dogs (tasted like stale cashews).

Our meals are grazing: I make bread every few days, he cooks onions with canned beans and kielbassi and/or eggs, I eat cheese and yoghurt with chips or bread, every few days we make a dish like chicken or steak or spaghetti sauce. I like to make beans and rice in bulk so pull a tupeprware of that out of the freezer when we're here long enough to finish it off in a few days.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Flour
Rice
Rolled oats
Pasta
Beans (chickpea, black, kidney, pinto, black eyed)
Salt
Honey
Nuts and dried fruit
Dried herbs
Sugar
Oil (olive, extra virgin olive, grapeseed, avocado, coconut)
Vinegar (white, Apple cider, red wine, white wine, ume boshe)
Soy sauce
Butter


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I buy flour (all purpose, bread and wheat), sugar (white, brown - both dark and light) yeast, powdered milk, nuts, vanilla, baking powder, corn starch and so forth in bulk. I buy apple cider vinegar by the gallon from the Mennonite store. As for other essentials such as spices, butter, lard, etc I stock up when items are on sale. Usually Kroger has good sales on canned goods, butter, frozen veggies and so forth a few times or two a year and I buy a lot. The meat we raise ourselves - I will be getting a calf or two once I am able to get on my feet after my back surgery later this month. I have a few roosters to put in the freezer as soon as DH and neighbor can get to them, may even have a couple turkeys as well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Making my list for next month's grocery list.
So far it consists of onions, corn starch,Strawberry's Pure Balance Grain Free dog food, prepaid phone card.
Might ought to pick up some more yeast too.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got 100 lbs. of all purpose unbleached flour, 50 lbs. of 9 grain cereal, 2 lbs. of yeast, 25 lbs. baby lima beans, 125 lbs. dog food plus treats coming. I just got 10# brown rice and 20# enriched rice. So far.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

krackin said:


> I buy most everything bulk online, have for years. I start late Oct into Dec looking for early deals. Mid to late winter generally brings on another chance at bargains. I do buy dairy and eggs local,


What site online?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Grain, yeast and some dried stuff is from Honeyville Grain. I like their flour and cereal. They have sales from time to time on dried items. I get dog supplies from Chewy.com. I keep an eye out at Amazon and Walmart. Sometimes there are some pretty good deals. I keep wish lists and watch the price changes, makes it easy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We try to keep basics on hand, flour, sugar, (white, brown, powdered) salt, cornmeal, baking powder, yeast and a good assortment of spices. We keep our freezers stocked with various meats and a few frozen veggies. Pumpkin, bell peppers, broccoli etc. gotta have vegetable oil and shorting, then there's the taters and onions, try to keep white sweets, reds, and yellow on hand at all times. Store bought canned goods include mushrooms, olives, milk, a variety of beans, sweet corn, broth, "cream of" soups, rotel, then moving over to various pasta products, egg noodles sgetti noodles rotini elbows, bow ties etc. then there's quarts of home canned maters, pint jars of sgetti sauce, salsa, green beans, pears, peaches and other odds and ends. In the cool storage bins winter squash, cabbage, apples and carrots. I also like to keep some rice and tortilla one hand, oh, and oatmeal! Can't work up a meatloaf without some oatmeal!
That's my "must haves" but my Yvonne has some stuff too, don't know too much about her items.


----------

